# Dead Buck



## DeVore (Apr 18, 2005)

I was hunting a good buck last fall. I saw him after gun season so i started hunting him with the bow and was not sucessful. This spring we found him dead about a mile from our house. I am hoping that someone didn't try to poach him. I scored him last night at 151". One more year to step toe to toe with him would have been fun.

"The beast is dead, Long live the beast"

DeVore


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

That sucks, but atleast you found him, scored him and know he's dead, its better than trying to hunt a deer that isn't there anymore. Thats a pretty nice deer, another year and you coulda had a good one. Let me know if you find out how he died. 
:beer:


----------

